# [SOLVED] Złe kodowanie -- mpd

## marcinw

Mam problem z kodowaniem w mpd. Nazwy plików są wyświetlane ze wszystkimi znakami poprawnie, ale już nazwy z tagów ID3 mają krzaki zamiast znaków innych niż łacińskie. Problem ten występuje zarówno pod ncmpc i Sonata. W systemie mam ustawione kodowanie UTF-8:

```
wm marcin # locale

LANG=pl_PL.uft-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.utf-8

```

Fragment pliku konfiguracyjnego mpd:

```
filesystem_charset "UTF-8"

#

# This setting controls the encoding that ID3v1 tags should be converted from.

#

id3v1_encoding                 "UTF-8"
```

Zrzut ekranu z Sonaty: http://www.filedropper.com/zrzutekranu

Ma ktoś jakieś pomysł, co może być nie tak?Last edited by marcinw on Tue Apr 06, 2010 4:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Czym zgrywałeś? Ja też to kiedyś miałem, ale to jest problem złego kodowania tagów, nie mpd. Spróbuj zmienić np. na ISO-8859-2.

----------

## marcinw

Tagi wyglądają na poprawne:

```
marcin@wm ~/Muzyka/last.fm/Myslovitz $ id3v2 -l "Myslovitz-Happiness Is Easy-Nocnym pociągiem aż do końca świata.mp3"

id3v1 tag info for Myslovitz-Happiness Is Easy-Nocnym pociągiem aż do końca świata.mp3:

Title  : Nocnym pociągiem aż do końc  Artist: Myslovitz                     

Album  : Happiness Is Easy               Year:     , Genre: Unknown (255)

Comment:                                 Track: 0

id3v2 tag info for Myslovitz-Happiness Is Easy-Nocnym pociągiem aż do końca świata.mp3:

TPE1 (Lead performer(s)/Soloist(s)): Myslovitz

TALB (Album/Movie/Show title): Happiness Is Easy

TIT2 (Title/songname/content description): Nocnym pociągiem aż do końca świata

```

Po za tym nie chciałbym zmieniać kodowania na iso-8859-2, ponieważ zależy mi na utf'ie.

----------

## sherszen

Ja zostawiłem domyślną konfiguracje mpd, bo nic mi nie pomagało. Zająłem się kolekcją mp3 - ładnie ułożone w biblioteki, to nie ma większego problemu.

Proponuje, abyś ściągnął program MP3Tag i zapisał ponownie tagi również na domyślnych ustawieniach tego programu. Osobiście po tym nie mam problemów z krzaczkami na telefonie, mpd, czy na WMP, czy tam Winamp.

Domyślam się, że tego może być dużo, ale na próbę przepisz ze dwie, trzy piosenki.

----------

## marcinw

Dzięki Wam za pomoc  :Smile: 

Programem EasyTAG przekonwertowałem tagi ID3 z opcjami: zestaw znaków dla odczytu tagów: UTF-8, zestaw dla zapisu tagów: UTF-8 (ID3v2.4). Po aktualizacji bazy mpd tagi są poprawnie odczytywane.

Co ciekawe program Audio Tag Tool nie widzi teraz zupełnie tagów  :Wink:  (przedtem widział tagi z krzakami).

A np Totem jak widział poprawnie tagi tak widzi je dalej poprawnie.

Problem rozwiązany  :Very Happy: 

----------

